# 522/625 - L2.39 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

For your information, I got L239 last night. Don't know whats different yet. (I went from 235 to 239)


----------



## jblight (Mar 31, 2002)

Do you mean I'm the first to post this? Wow.

The first thing I noticed was an Inactivity Standby. Maybe it was always there and I'm blind but I don't think so.

No drops or audio issues so far and I'm usually plagued with them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

L2.39 software was released to support both the DISH Player-DVR 522 and also the newly released DISH Player-DVR 625. Both of these receivers currently operate with the same software download. 


Changes to make the EPG download more robust

Changes to recover gracefully if a 004 pop up were encountered. 

Improved diagnostics in the important system information screens which is an initiative being implemented in many receiver models. These diagnostic upgrades simplify and expedite troubleshooting by our customer service agents when assisting a customer and were included in L2.38 but which was not received by all customers.


----------



## jblight (Mar 31, 2002)

I guess someone did beat me to the punch. I was just excited that I finally got an update in the first wave.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, my original 522 got 2.39 and alot of guide problems afterward and had to keep downloading the guide. Quite a few missed timer too. Called dish, got a tech who decided to RMA it and I got my replacement. Watched my first recording with new unit (which came with 2.39) and had 3 audio drops during the hour long recording.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software version L2.39 is now "Widespread". 

Back to 1 software version guys.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

It's a good Sign. The audio drop seems to have stopped as well as the pixilation .

keep up the good work DISH!!!! :lol:

BTW, 625 here


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It seems like they came out with so many different software versions to test which one was the best or perhaps come out with a newer one with further enhancements and see how many customers would call in with problems before releasing the final version which had proved to give them few problems.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

quietguy said:


> It's a good Sign. The audio drop seems to have stopped as well as the pixilation .
> 
> keep up the good work DISH!!!! :lol:
> 
> BTW, 625 here


I am now experiencing audio drop where I did not in 2.36. So, maybe not so good work.


----------



## formerxtian (Jul 9, 2002)

I wondered why the drop-outs have returned. I thought they finally took care of that MAJOR problem with the 522, but it was not to be.
I listened to a recording of Totally 70s (6007) for 20 minutes and, after three
one-second drop-outs, I said "Screw this!"
What gives, Dish??!!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't had any audio issues yet, but I have had a ton of pixelations.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I received the L239 update from L235 yesterday. I had so many audio dropouts and pixelation problems that I had to call Dish. The tech told me that some receivers are still experiencing problems. I ask for a credit on my account, he gave me $12 in credit.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

kzosat said:


> I am now experiencing audio drop where I did not in 2.36. So, maybe not so good work.


My box had 2.36 for several weeks, during which there were noticably fewer dropouts, 'peeps' and mpeg blockiness in recordings. It was however by no measure 'fixed'. Although the flurry of software releases seemed a promising sign of progress, I'm not getting my hopes up on Dish getting this right any time soon, if ever.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

went from 235 to 239 the other day. haven't experienced any of the above problems with either version. However, I will test to see if the losing favorites issue is resolved.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

My 522 took 2.39 2 days ago so far all is well. John


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

still unable to create favorites on both tuners...maybe L240 will do it


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

cboylan3 said:


> still unable to create favorites on both tuners...maybe L240 will do it


THAT IS A BAD BOX


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> L2.39 software was released to support both the DISH Player-DVR 522 and also the newly released DISH Player-DVR 625. Both of these receivers currently operate with the same software download.
> 
> 
> Changes to make the EPG download more robust
> ...


Any other notes for l236-238, or is that it


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

My question that goes out to those who have had no audio dropouts and video blockiness with the L239 update is. Are you having no problems with recordings or just live tv or both?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Our 522 is working fine with no audio drop outs or video pixelation and we are using it in dual mode. My 5 year old son watches kid shows most of the time on the second tv and my wife watches sporadicaly on the first tv . Our main receiver is the 942 with little or no problems. I still don't understand why the 942, which is based on the 522/625 software, guides, menus, etc, works fine with little to no problems while the 522 is supposed to have all these audio and video problems. It makes me woder if there is something wrong with the install, the multi switch, or a heat issue on the individual 522 receivers. Or maybe it is the luck of the draw on which receiver you get and whether it works fine or not.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Our 522 is working fine with no audio drop outs or video pixelation and we are using it in dual mode. My 5 year old son watches kid shows most of the time on the second tv and my wife watches sporadicaly on the first tv . Our main receiver is the 942 with little or no problems. I still don't understand why the 942, which is based on the 522/625 software, guides, menus, etc, works fine with little to no problems while the 522 is supposed to have all these audio and video problems. It makes me woder if there is something wrong with the install, the multi switch, or a heat issue on the individual 522 receivers. Or maybe it is the luck of the draw on which receiver you get and whether it works fine or not.


Mike,

The 942 is NOT based on the 522/625 at all. First the 942 has an integrated ATSC/NTSC tuner, as well as the ability to do Satellite HD and OTA HD. It has an HDMI and composite outputs as well. The only thing that makes them similar is it has Two Satellite Tuners and two TV outputs.

The 942's OS is completely different than a 522/625. Just because the UI is much the same doesn't mean the receivers are based on the same hardware. The decoder chips in the 942 are completely different than the 522/625, the processor in the 942 is also MUCH faster. I have a have a Laptop computer that I use, as well as a Desktop. Both have totally different hardware but the same OS, but their UI's are the same.

A HD receiver can NOT use the OS of a SD box. The HD receivers have faster proccesors as well as HD decoder chips, so the hardware is totally different with different support needs for both ATSC/NTSC and HD TV outputs. If the 942 did use the 522/625 OS provided it would function AT ALL, you would lose all of the unique features of the 942 receiver mostly HD.

John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

John - you are incorrect. The 522 code was used as the basis for the 942 code, just as the 721 code was used as the basis for the 921 code.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> John - you are incorrect. The 522 code was used as the basis for the 942 code, just as the 721 code was used as the basis for the 921 code.


Okay, I can admit a mistake but, I'm sure the 942 has much more code to support the HD features than the base 522/625 code.

I'll surmize the 942's much faster processor executes the OS with fewer hicups, maybe the 522's code is pushing its proccesor to the limit and that is one of the reasons the 522/625 experiences more problems.

John


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

llunken777 said:


> My question that goes out to those who have had no audio dropouts and video blockiness with the L239 update is. Are you having no problems with recordings or just live tv or both?


no problems with live tv nor recordings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

JohnL said:


> Okay, I can admit a mistake but, I'm sure the 942 has much more code to support the HD features than the base 522/625 code.
> John


Absolutely, no question about that!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Any other notes for l236-238, or is that it


We are now copying all notes into a dedicated forum, so that they are easier to find for review.

You'll find that forum here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=94


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Unbeknownst, to me, my 522 was updated to L2.39 in the last several days. Unfortunately, I, to, am still having audio and video issues, albeit, at a seemingly lower amount of frequency than before. I still have those moments, where the audio will dropout, for a second or two, and it is usually followed by a "block-y" image, for the same duration. The way I was clued into the fact that my 522 was updated, was that the font, in the guide appeared different, and less clear. Kinda fuzzy. So, I thought, "Hmm. I bet....", and, sure enough: The info page showed L2.39. It SEEMS to be a step in the right direction, but still not the reliability that I had signed on for. I NEVER had issues, like these when I was with D*. I feel we ALL should be getting money knocked off, automatically, till they get these things working like they are SUPPOSED to.


----------



## Apache (Nov 20, 2004)

Still have drop outs here too.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

My audio dropouts and blocky video have actually increased when I was updated from L2.35 to L2.39. I've been calling in each month and getting a credit off my bill and if everyone who has these problems still would call and demand a credit each month, maybe it would speed up Dish to get this problem fixed sooner.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

llunken777 said:


> My audio dropouts and blocky video have actually increased when I was updated from L2.35 to L2.39. I've been calling in each month and getting a credit off my bill and if everyone who has these problems still would call and demand a credit each month, maybe it would speed up Dish to get this problem fixed sooner.


 Are you getting these dropouts on live tv or on recorded tv? I would like to isolate this since I am about to get my mom and dad a 522. Does this happen on the 625 too? Anyone with any answers please?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Are you getting these dropouts on live tv or on recorded tv? I would like to isolate this since I am about to get my mom and dad a 522. Does this happen on the 625 too? Anyone with any answers please?


For me, the audio dropouts have NEVER been on live TV. It's always recorded (or when watching delayed live TV). I've noticed a significant jump in the amount of dropouts and pixelation since moving from 2.36 to 2.39.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

chaddux said:


> For me, the audio dropouts have NEVER been on live TV. It's always recorded (or when watching delayed live TV). I've noticed a significant jump in the amount of dropouts and pixelation since moving from 2.36 to 2.39.


 Same here. Always recorded stuff, no live stuff. Normally, it's in the playback, such that if you back up, and play that same spot over, it will not do it, again, in that spot. However, I DO get some that DO repeat the problems in the same spot, which means, in those cases, it must be in the recording.


----------



## WhiteForMe (May 30, 2005)

I never had any complaints about my 522 until now. With this 2.39 it now has audio drop outs and pixelation during playbacks. Also kind of nice with the 3 page system info like other IRD's, but it dosent show sat 110, the box will go green and the other sats are listed, just for some reason the first sat block is blank.


Was just playing with it again, after looking at the check switch. It wasnt seeing 110 sat on tuner 2. After running a check switch and then checking the system info screen again, it now shows 110 in the first box......

Wish these 522's had the menu 6-1-5 system up-grades, so we could check "Ask Before Downloading". Then I could have kept my L235


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

Still have audio drops and pixelization, same as 2.35 and every 2.xx version before that.


----------



## MarkLamme (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello All!

I'm new here. Why? I just had a 322 and a 625 installed. Didn't know how to do anything. But I've notices a lot of artifacts. I've seen problems with sound, pixelization, chirps and jumps in video. So I thought I had a problem! Google of course led me here.

I just check the version number and it indeed is L239. I believe I am getting a lot more problems than when it was installed. 

Is it possible that the hard drive is being pushed to do more than it was designed for? Recording two shows at the same time (or one and a live buffer) seems like it would drop some data here and there. Seems like it would be like watching a video and defraging your hard drive at the same time. But I'm not an expert.

Now that I'm scrutinizing it. I see that the picture is tilted a bit. Every time I see some DVR graphics one side is below the top edge and one is touching the top edge of the screen. (Great now I'll be staring at that for a month!)

Mark


----------



## agentjack (Jun 26, 2005)

I have had my 625 for about a a month now and I have the same problems. pixelization, chirps, and audio cutting out. The audio cutting out seems to happen most the time. it will happen about 4 or 5 times during a 30 min show. These are recorded shows on the drive. If I rewind and play the same part, 95% of the time it will happen again which leads me to believe it is in the recording.

The 625 is a lot more buggy than the 7200 and 501 I use to own.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

My 522 was updated from 235 to 235 and, like others, the pixel rips and audio drops on recorded programs have increased, at least two or three on each half-hour program. It's not jumping out of sync anymore, but it's still pretty annoying.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Our 522 got 239 and one of the PPV movies that we recorded got corrupted. The name in the PVR event list went away, replaced by the symbol for "Phi" and a bright green arrow head. When you are on that item, the truncated info on the list screen still shows it as Forgotten and indicates 2 hr recording and gives some info, if you select it, the info screen is blank and if you try to delete it or play it, the hard drive diagnostic screen kicks in. 

I haven't figured up the total time on the disk to see if I am actually loosing 2 hrs of space or not.

Dish and their damn lousy SW updates!!!!

I guess it is fortunate that it was paid for by one of their coupons, so at least I am not actually out any money.


----------



## Barrysb (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm using a 522, L2.39 and subscribe to MLB Season Ticket. I'm trying to create a Dish Pass that will record all Red Sox games. My search criteria is 'mlb boston' in the title and no exact match. Dish Pass finds and records all away games, where the event title is 'Mlb Boston vs. ________' but not 'Mlb ________ vs. Boston' home games.

Am I doing something wrong or is this just the nature of the beast?


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Barrysb said:


> I'm using a 522, L2.39 and subscribe to MLB Season Ticket. I'm trying to create a Dish Pass that will record all Red Sox games. My search criteria is 'mlb boston' in the title and no exact match. Dish Pass finds and records all away games, where the event title is 'Mlb Boston vs. ________' but not 'Mlb ________ vs. Boston' home games.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is this just the nature of the beast?


Have you tried simplifying your search terms to either "Boston" or "Red Sox?" You might pick up some unwanted programs with the word Boston in the title, but I wouldn't think you would miss any home or away games.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, great news! When my box updated to L239, ALL of my recordings were wiped! That's right, a fresh, clean hard drive and 100 hours to play with! Isn't that great?! </sarcasm>


----------



## Barrysb (Jul 16, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Have you tried simplifying your search terms to either "Boston" or "Red Sox?" You might pick up some unwanted programs with the word Boston in the title, but I wouldn't think you would miss any home or away games.


Thanks for your reply. I found I needed to be a little more creative in the Dish Pass search criteria. I set up two Dish Pass functions, one with 'Mlb Boston' and the second with 'vs Boston' in Title Search. This finds both home and away games on MLB without including any unwanted programs.


----------

